# Congratulations to our SVSound SB13 Ultra Subwoofer Giveaway winner!



## Sonnie

:highfive: :highfive: :highfive: *Congratulations!* :highfive: :highfive: :highfive:

:fireworks2: :fireworks1:*hyghwayman*:fireworks1: :fireworks2:

Don wins the SB13 Ultra Subwoofer!










arty: arty: utstanding: arty: arty:
​


----------



## Wardsweb

Congratulation! We love a winner.


----------



## ticopowell

I guess I will have to buy one if I want it ... oh well, congratz!


----------



## moparz10

Congrats :hsd:


----------



## cavchameleon

Congrats!!! Enjoy your new toy, it's pretty awesome!!!:clap:


----------



## JQueen

Congrats Mane enjoy!!!!


----------



## Todd Anderson

Wow... congrats!


----------



## JBrax

Congrats Highwayman on a spectacular prize!


----------



## robbo266317

Congratulations Don. 
This should really enhance your listening pleasure.

-Bill


----------



## Mike P.

Congratulations! Enjoy your new subwoofer!


----------



## ALMFamily

Congratulations Don - enjoy your awesome prize!


----------



## Peter Loeser

Nice!! Congrats Don!


----------



## AVoldMan

Congrats!!! 


Oh, well maybe next time.:crying:


----------



## sub_crazy

Congrats Don!

Awesome stuff as always to everyone at the HTS for another outstanding giveaway :clap:


----------



## Tonto

Congrads Don, I know you are gonna enjoy that beast. Let us know how it sounds.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Congratulations Hywayman!!!!


----------



## orion

Congrats. Enjoy the new sub.


----------



## hyghwayman

I would like to thank Sonnie, HTS, SVS for the subwoofer and all of the awesome members here at HTS for the congrats. I truly am grateful for the opportunity to scare my neighbors and will be rewatching all my DVD's / Blu-ray movies. 
My wife after being woke up early yesterday from me squealing with joy said "oh great now the neighbors down the street will be able to hear us" I just smiled and said "No my love but they will _FEEL_ us" :bigsmile:

I'm sure I will have questions about how to get the most out of this sub and will start a new discussion thread w/ pictures of course when it arrives.

Thanks again to everyone,
hyghwayman


----------



## tonyvdb

You've already updated your signature LOL Gotta love it


----------



## hyghwayman

tonyvdb said:


> You've already updated your signature LOL Gotta love it


Yes I did, thanks for noticing :clap:

I know it's a little early but between what I have now (Bic F12) and what I will have soon (SVS SB13-Ultra), which one do you think I'll be using :sarcastic:
I would love to have both hooked up to my 7.2 receiver but I :dunno: if they would play nice with each other?

So you see, I'm sure to have a lot of questions going forward


----------



## tonyvdb

Hands down the SB13U wins. Im not even sure your going to want to even use the BIC as you may have issues blending the two properly.


----------



## mechman

Congrats hyghwayman!! :clap:


----------



## theJman

hyghwayman said:


> I'm sure I will have questions about how to get the most out of this sub and will start a new discussion thread w/ pictures of course when it arrives.


Oh no, that's not how it works. Once we give something away we disown you!


----------



## tesseract

Enjoy, hyghwayman! :clap:


----------



## TheLaw612

Congrats man! That thing will destroy the BIC. You definitely need to post pictures when it arrives and its all set up!


----------



## hyghwayman

tonyvdb said:


> Hands down the SB13U wins. Im not even sure your going to want to even use the BIC as you may have issues blending the two properly.


Yep, that's what I was thinking but will try it to see how good or bad they play together.



mechman said:


> Congrats hyghwayman!! :clap:


Thank you mechman.



theJman said:


> Oh no, that's not how it works. Once we give something away we disown you!


LoL, ok :surrender:



tesseract said:


> Enjoy, hyghwayman! :clap:


Thanks Jman, I'm sure me, my family and my neighbors will all get a blast out of it :bigsmile:



TheLaw612 said:


> Congrats man! That thing will destroy the BIC. You definitely need to post pictures when it arrives and its all set up!


Law, after :reading: all the reviews (not that many btw), looking over the specs and knowing the limitations of the Bic F12, I totally agree w/ both you and tony. Pictures will be taken every step or push of the way, from the moment it comes off the delivery truck to the final setup. 
Note: I have no photography skillz or equipment atm so I may look to my boys or friends for help in that area.


----------



## FourFingers

Wow.....


----------



## hyghwayman

FourFingers said:


> Wow.....


WoW indeed, it's been four days and I'm still saying that.

FourFingers, I noticed you have been a member since 11-2009, welcome back :wave: and thanks for making your 1st post in this thread :T


----------



## hyghwayman

*Got my......*

Hey everyone, 

I got the FedEx shipping # this afternoon and just got this info;



> This tracking update has been requested by:
> Name:	Anonymous
> E-mail:	[email protected]
> ________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> This shipment was tendered to FedEx Ground on 05/13/2013.
> Reference information includes:
> Reference:	SB13-BO
> Estimated delivery:	May 14, 2013 :yay::yay2:
> Service type:	FedEx Ground
> Packaging type:	Package
> Number of pieces:	1
> Weight:	105.00 lb.
> Special handling/Services:	Indirect Signature Required
> Status:	Arrived at FedEx location​


----------



## tonyvdb

Just wait till you see the delivery truck pull up in front of your house. Your gonna have to control yourself :dumbcrazy:


----------



## hyghwayman

:rofl: thanks for the laugh Tony dumbcrazy

I'm searching for a camera atm, it deserves better than my Droid2Global lddude:


----------



## B- one

Hopefully it's not just lift gate delivery I had that once for cabinets and there was no lift gate. Cabinets are light at least.


----------



## hyghwayman

B- one said:


> Hopefully it's not just lift gate delivery I had that once for cabinets and there was no lift gate. Cabinets are light at least.


I got this from Willie himself after moving his sisters babygrand piano :flex: but that was some 26yrs ago lddude:. Very cool day it was meeting Willie :T


----------



## Jason_Nolan

Congrats!


----------



## hyghwayman

Thanks Jason or should I say neighbor :wave:


----------



## asere

Bet you can't wait for it to arrive today! Enjoy and Congrats again!


----------



## hyghwayman

asere said:


> Bet you can't wait for it to arrive today! Enjoy and Congrats again!


Thanks again asere!
I have been watching its journey across the state since receiving the tracking # yesterday afternoon. 



> Date/Time	Activity Location
> - 5/14/2013 -Tuesday 5:07 am On FedEx vehicle for delivery VANDALIA, OH
> 5:01 am
> At local FedEx facility
> VANDALIA, OH
> 3:22 am
> Departed FedEx location
> GROVE CITY, OH
> 1:30 am
> Arrived at FedEx location
> GROVE CITY, OH
> - 5/13/2013 - Monday
> 8:44 pm
> Left FedEx origin facility
> NORTH JACKSON, OH
> 4:22 pm
> Arrived at FedEx location
> NORTH JACKSON, OH
> 10:57 am
> Shipment information sent to FedEx
> 12:00 am
> Picked up
> NORTH JACKSON, OH​


I woke up today and when I saw it was in Vandalia :yikes: (30 miles north) I had to :rubeyes: and look again. At the pace it is moving I may see it before noon :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb

Are you staying home today?


----------



## asere

hyghwayman said:


> Thanks again asere!
> I have been watching its journey across the state since receiving the tracking # yesterday afternoon.
> 
> I woke up today and when I saw it was in Vandalia :yikes: (30 miles north) I had to :rubeyes: and look again. At the pace it is moving I may see it before noon :bigsmile:


I'm sure it will be there soon. Give us your impression I am sure it will be awesome.


----------



## hyghwayman

tonyvdb said:


> Are you staying home today?


Tony...
:shhh: , LoL

I am home but not by choice, I was laid off Feb 1st w/ no call back in sight. I looked at it like this though, "as one door closes another opens" and I'm excited to explore new fields of employment outside my previous manual labor types, this lddude: body is starting to show some age. 

This also means I have a lot of spare time to give this sub a nice eval in a short amount of time as long as I can get through the setup process quickly.


----------



## tonyvdb

Oh Im sorry to hear that, I hope you find a good place of employment in the near future. In the mean time enjoy the new sub. Your in for a real treat.


----------



## hyghwayman

asere said:


> I'm sure it will be there soon. Give us your impression I am sure it will be awesome.


I hope everyone likes or can tolerate a few smilies in a user review because there will be smilies but I will try to control myself :innocent: , ya right :rofl2:


----------



## Jason_Nolan

I hope it arrives fast. I've actually had stuff sit in Vandalia all night. Rather than waiting, I just went over and picked it up myself.

Food for thought if you're as impatient as I am.


----------



## tonyvdb

if we dont hear from him for the next few hrs we know what arrived


----------



## hyghwayman

tonyvdb said:


> Oh Im sorry to hear that, I hope you find a good place of employment in the near future. In the mean time enjoy the new sub. Your in for a real treat.


Tony...

:thankyou: , :yourock:

P.S. It has arrived arty:


> Our records indicate that the following shipment has been delivered:
> 
> Reference:	SB13-BO
> Ship (P/U) date:	May 13, 2013
> Delivery date:	May 14, 2013 12:30 PM
> Sign for by:	DBENOSON
> Delivery location:	Miamisburg, OH
> Service type:	FedEx Ground
> Packaging type:	Package
> Number of pieces:	1
> Weight:	105.00 lb.​


----------



## BD55

Unboxing pics! Unleash the beast!


----------



## JBrax

We want pics! We want pics! We want pics!


----------



## tonyvdb

Ya, I want a live video stream of the unboxing LOL


----------



## asere

tonyvdb said:


> Ya, I want a live video stream of the unboxing LOL


Yes show us how fast the driver moves


----------



## hyghwayman

Alright friends gather around, I have a little eye candy to share with you'll .....


Wendy likes it.









Our security cat inspecting for illegal contraband









Got it









Love that grill









Look at those appealing curves and deep wood grain finish









New sub / old sub? They may look close in size but that is all they have in common!









Grounded power cord, very nice!









Calibration mic and stand


















Comments :huh:


----------



## asere

hyghwayman said:


> Alright friends gather around, I have a little eye candy to share with you'll .....
> 
> Wendy likes it.
> 
> Our security cat inspecting for illegal contraband
> 
> Got it
> 
> Love that grill
> 
> Look at those appealing curves and deep wood grain finish
> 
> New sub / old sub? They may look close in size but that is all they have in common!
> 
> Grounded power cord, very nice!
> 
> Calibration mic and stand
> 
> Comments :huh:


Sweet, beautiful beast you got there!!


----------



## hyghwayman

asere said:


> Yes show us how fast the driver moves


Any recommendations, I don't have any HD audio, Flac is the highest atm. I do however have some Blu-ray movies.


----------



## JQueen

For some reason I felt the urge to shout Yahtzee! Haha congrats man looks awesome


----------



## asere

hyghwayman said:


> Any recommendations, I don't have any HD audio, Flac is the highest atm. I do however have some Blu-ray movies.


I would throw in the dark night rises


----------



## JBrax

For sure Dark Knight Rises!


----------



## JBrax

I would get it dialed in first and jump straight to the alley scene.


----------



## tonyvdb

If you have "8mm" the train wreck is amazing!


----------



## JQueen

He probably called it a night and went to bed.....


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> If you have "8mm" the train wreck is amazing!


I think you meant Super 8. 8 mm was a rather seedy film starring Nicholas Cage.


----------



## tonyvdb

LOL yes, my bad :hide:


----------



## hyghwayman

LoL, 
Ran MCACC this afternoon and shoved it where I had the bic. Played some Pink Floyd and its tight but time to do some actual testing  Wonder where it will sound best

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using HT Shack


----------



## asere

hyghwayman said:


> LoL,
> Ran MCACC this afternoon and shoved it where I had the bic. Played some Pink Floyd and its tight but time to do some actual testing  Wonder where it will sound best
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using HT Shack


Let us know what you think!


----------



## moparz10

hyghwayman said:


> LoL,
> Ran MCACC this afternoon and shoved it where I had the bic. Played some Pink Floyd and its tight but time to do some actual testing  Wonder where it will sound best
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using HT Shack


I would sound best at my house :crying: 
let us know how it did playing the dark night,enjoy


----------



## hyghwayman

:scratch: Still :reading: and tweaking my way through avd mcacc :help: .

I will lddude: at this time, the bic is for $ale immediately :thankyou: 

Last night was very enjoyable, heard info in music I never knew was there (in a different room cranking some PF and I hear a breath that :yikes::yikes: me, it sounded like someone was right behind me). This is going to be a lot of fun :dumbcrazy:


----------



## tonyvdb

And just wait till it breaks in in about 3 months, it will sound even better


----------



## asere

hyghwayman said:


> :scratch: Still :reading: and tweaking my way through avd mcacc :help: .
> 
> I will lddude: at this time, the bic is for $ale immediately :thankyou:
> 
> Last night was very enjoyable, heard info in music I never knew was there (in a different room cranking some PF and I hear a breath that :yikes::yikes: me, it sounded like someone was right behind me). This is going to be a lot of fun :dumbcrazy:


Glad to hear that. Just wait till you watch movies you will hear much more detail compared to the BIC.


----------



## hyghwayman

tonyvdb said:


> And just wait till it breaks in in about 3 months, it will sound even better


After a few months should I go back and rerun auto MCACC ?


----------



## tonyvdb

It wont hurt, although my understanding is MCACC only EQs down to 63Hz so Im not sure if it really would change much. The noticeable difference will likely be below that.


----------



## hyghwayman

ok, that does make sense ty Tony


----------



## theJman

hyghwayman said:


> I am home but not by choice, I was laid off Feb 1st w/ no call back in sight. I looked at it like this though, "as one door closes another opens" and I'm excited to explore new fields of employment outside my previous manual labor types, this lddude: body is starting to show some age.


It looks as though the sub went to a person who needed a bit of good luck. That's awesome! :T


----------



## theJman

hyghwayman said:


> Ran MCACC this afternoon and shoved it where I had the bic. Played some Pink Floyd and its tight but time to do some actual testing  Wonder where it will sound best


No better material to start with then Floyd.


----------



## hyghwayman

Alley Scene, captured with my Droid2 Global 







:wow::jump::hsd::hail::hail::hail:utstanding:


----------



## JQueen

That thing was mooooooooooooooving


----------



## asere

hyghwayman said:


> Alley Scene, captured with my Droid2 Global
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jnd3BeEtIek
> 
> :wow::jump::hsd::hail::hail::hail:utstanding:


 yeah it moves


----------



## moparz10

That thing was rockin baby ! :unbelievable:


----------



## B- one

I love the look of the metal grille and congrats again.


----------



## JBrax

I'm not sure there's a limiter light on yours (I have the PB-12 NSD) but did you look to see if it lit up? Not many movies have lit mine up but I always look during really extreme bass scenes.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> I'm not sure there's a limiter light on yours (I have the PB-12 NSD) but did you look to see if it lit up? Not many movies have lit mine up but I always look during really extreme bass scenes.


What is that exactly?


----------



## cavchameleon

Wow, I didn't expect the grill to be vibrating also - looks like it was moving a LOT. I thought it would be pretty inert since it's metal. I wonder if the sub would be better w/o the grill installed. Pretty amazing!!!


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> What is that exactly?


Basically it's an led light that will illuminate when the sub is being pushed to its limit. I've seen it light up on War of the Worlds, Cloverfield, and How to Train your Dragon. Though I'm sure it has lit up many other times but that's when I've caught it.


----------



## hyghwayman

B- one said:


> I love the look of the metal grille and congrats again.


I like it matches my Pio speakers real nice.



JBrax said:


> I'm not sure there's a limiter light on yours (I have the PB-12 NSD) but did you look to see if it lit up? Not many movies have lit mine up but I always look during really extreme bass scenes.


I didn't look but now I'll rerun that scene and have a peak, hope I don't see any lights



cavchameleon said:


> Wow, I didn't expect the grill to be vibrating also - looks like it was moving a LOT. I thought it would be pretty inert since it's metal. I wonder if the sub would be better w/o the grill installed. Pretty amazing!!!


Good catch :T *Update:* After reviewing the clip a few times, I agree there indeed is quite a bit of movement but I'm not surprised with the amount of air this thing displaces. From this time forward all calibration, testing and enjoying will be done with the Shield removed until I hear otherwise (be cool if Ed saw this and replied).

Check out the Stadium scene :yikes:






What I find amazing is how quickly this sub can go from spastic convulsions to complete rest (19sec) and (52sec). This beast is moving so much air it's causing cat hairs to fly :clap: my old Bic woofer would still be shaking today after that lddude:


----------



## JBrax

If the light does come on it won't harm your sub. It's actually designed to prevent any damage and mine comes on from time to time when listening at extreme volume levels.


----------

